# co2 drop checker colour



## widow-maker (3 Nov 2020)

Hi Im new to co2 after setting everything up this is the colour of the drop checker... is this the colour im looking for or should I add more bubbles per second please.

thanks


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (3 Nov 2020)

How long before you saw that color? Seems a little dark you want more of a light lime green color.


----------



## widow-maker (3 Nov 2020)

been on for around 6 hours so i need more co2?


----------



## Raws69 (3 Nov 2020)

Hi. You need to aim to get the lime green colour at roughly the same time as your lights come on.  For me I have the co2 coming on 3hrs prior to the lights and off 30mins before the lights.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (3 Nov 2020)

Same here, I have a sump so I off gas at a much faster rate than most peoples tanks. Mine goes on at 8AM and lights come on at 11.
Do you have fish in the tank? If so, increase the rate on a day that your home so you can monitor the fishies reaction. You’ll see them get stressed well before the color turns, they will be at the surface gasping.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (3 Nov 2020)

How much light are you providing and how much and type of plant Mass will also determine how much Co2 you need. I run mine at just about your colour, zero algae, lush growth. Low light


----------



## widow-maker (3 Nov 2020)

i have no fish in there at the moment i took them all out and just trying to get this drop checker colour right then start adding the fish and plants


----------



## GHNelson (3 Nov 2020)

Hi
I wouldn't add fish if your aiming to achieve a Limeade coloured drop checker you may be asking for trouble!
You could gas or stress your fish!
If fish are coming from a similar Co2 aquarium environment there maybe less stress on the fish.
Stick to the green colour for the time being, add your plants and make sure your tank is mature and cycled properly
When ready to add fish.
De gas the aquarium back to a blue coloured drop checker, then add your fish monitor the fish for a few hours then switch on the Co2 this is a critical time for the fish so be vigilant.....if the fish start heading for the surface, you know they are Co2 stressed and you need to dial back the injection rate, and up the aeration!  
hoggie


----------



## widow-maker (4 Nov 2020)

the tank is cycled fine its the colour of the drop checker in concerned about.

increased co2 and this is now the colour

would you say this is now what it should be please?

thanks


----------



## GHNelson (4 Nov 2020)

The above colour is adequate for plants....as I mentioned before be carefully when adding any livestock!
https://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=co2-measurement-using-a-drop-checker
hoggie


----------



## widow-maker (4 Nov 2020)

thanks for your help... now im going to check the ph level increases before i put any fish in.


----------

